# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش شبکه

## Gladiator

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیزم

این روزها برو بچه های زیر 20 سال کلی شوق و ذوق دارن که ببینن توی این سری مسابقات مهارت ملی رتبه ای کسب میکنند یا خیر ... یکیش همین داداش خودمه که متاسفانه من تا به امروز اصلا بهش توجهی نمیکردم و هر وقت هم سوالی میپرسید سرسری میگرفتم و یه جواب کوتاه و مختصر بهش میدادم .

ولی امروز میبینم که واقعا این بچه دلش میخواسته یاد بگیره و فقط من بودم که میتونستم دستشو بگیرمو کارش رو راه بندازم که متاسفانه به دلایل بسیار زیادی از قبیل گرفتاریهای شغلی و مالی و علمی و فرهنگی و هنری و خانوادگی و اجتمایی و ورزشی و اخلاقی و غیر اخلاقی و عشقی و ناموسی و از همه بدتر دندون درد و چندین مورد دیگه این کار رو نکردم .

امروز میبینم که احتمالا یه خورده دیر شده ولی تصمیم دارم از پایه بهش یاد بدم تا اگر این دوره هم نتونست ( که امیدوارم بتونه ) مرحله بعدی حتما جزء برترین ها باشه .

حالا تصمیم کبرا رو میخوام همینجا انجامش بدم تا هم داداشم استفاده کرده باشه هم بقیه بچه های سایت و از همه مهمتر سمیرا خانوم که درمان دندون دردم رو کشف کرد ( کاغذ سوخته  :cry:  ) .

حالا از همین امروز شروع میکنم با مثال و تصویر ٬ امیدوارم که خوب از آب در بیاد .

فعلا برم ناهار بخورم که دارم از گرسنگی کیبرد و موس رو گاز میگیرم .
خداحافظ .

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام مجدد

لیست موارد مورد نظر اینجانب : ( در صورتی که چیزی به ذهنتون میرسه بگید تا اضافه کنم )

1. نصب Windows 2000 Advanced Server
2. تنظیمات TCP/IP
3. نصب IIS و انجام تنظیمات مربوط به FTP , WEB  ( هاستینگ )
4. تنظیمات NAT , ROUTING , IP SECURITY
5. ایجاد Map Network Drive
6. استفاده از Performance بروی Network Adapter
و ....

موفق باشید .

----------


## Gladiator

*نصب Windows 2000 Advanced*

نصب ویندوز 2000 Advanced Server تقریبا مشابه نصب ویندوز 2000 Professional است با چند گزینه اضافی .

برای نصب ویندوز 2000 Advanced Server از روی بوت ویندوز 98 میبایست ابتدا پارتیشن Fat یا Fat32 خود را آماده سازید و سپس برای سرعت بخشیدن به کپی فایهای ویندوز بروی هارد دیسک خود با کمک Smartdrv.exe کشی را بروی سیستم خود ایجاد نمائید .

در این مرحله با رفتن به درایو سی دی و ساب دایرکتوری I386 و اجرای فایل Winnt.exe میتوانید نصب ویندوز را شروع کنید .

در طول مراحل نصب ویندوز 2000 Advanced Server تنها 2 مرحله متفاوت با ویندوز 2000 Professional وجود دارد :

*1. مرحله ای برای نصب کامپوننتها و سرویسهای ویندوز*
*2. مرحله ای برای انتخاب نوع سرویس دهی سرور*

در مرحله اول میتوانید مشخص کنید که چه سرویسهایی بروی این سرور نصب گردد . مثلا Remote Installation Service و IIS و غیره ...

در مرحله دوم باید مشخص کنید که این سرور برای مدیریت از راه دور تنظیم گردد یا برای اجرای برنامه ها از راه دور ( Application Server )  .

فعلا تا بقیش .

----------


## Gladiator

*تنظیمات TCP/IP*

تنظیمات TCP/IP شامل :

*   1. کلاس بندی کردن IP ها
   2. ست کردن آی پی ها بر کارتهای شبکه ( به 2 روش استاتیک و دینامیک )
*

حالا اصلا این IP چیه ؟

آی پی در اصل یک عدد 32 بیتیه که به چهار نود 8 بیتی تقسیم شده . مثلا : 192.168.0.1

کار این IP چیه ؟

آی پی توی شبکه های TCP/IP آدرس کامپیوترهای موجود در شبکه میباشد . به این شکل که هر کامپیوتری با داشتن IP در یک شبکه اصل و نصب دار میشه یعنی خوار مادر پیدا میکنه .
حالا اگر حضرت عشق آی پی یه کامپیوتری رو توی شبکه ( حتی اینترنت ) داشته باشه میتونه بفهمه که این کامپیوتر کجاست .

شبکه کامپیوتری چیه ؟

هر وقت حداقل 2 کامپیوتر رو به هم متصل کنیم ( به هر شکل ) یک شبکه کامپیوتری ایجاد کردیم . 

شبکه LAN چیه ؟

شبکه LAN یعنی Local Area Network و به معنی شبکه محلی یا داخلیه .

شبکه WAN چیه ؟

شبکه WAN به مجموع  2 یا چند شبکه LAN گفته میشه که به هم متصل هستند . ( به هر شکل ) . شایان ذکر است *اینترنت*  هم در اصل یک شبکه WAN میباشد و در اصل *بزرگترین* شبکه WAN .

ادامه دارد ( ناهار ) ...

----------


## Gladiator

*کلاس بندی کردن IP ها* 

آی پی ها رو به سه کلاس مختلف تقسیم کردند .

کلاس A ٬ که بزرگترین و گرونترین کلاس آی پی هاست .
کلاس B ٬ بعد از کلاس A بزرگترین کلاس هاست .
کلاس C ٬ کوچکترین کلاس آی پی میباشد .

قدیم ندیما یادم میاد یه کلاس A شصت هزار دلار قیمت داشت و کلاس B دقیقا نصف اون بود .

حالا این کلاس بندی چه فایده ای داره ؟

فایده این کلاس بندی اینه که میشه شبکه های مختلف رو از هم جدا کرد و برای فروش رنجهای مختلف IP هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد .

*حالا بخش مهم این موضوع اینجاست :*

هر کلاس آی پی رو میشه از طریق Subnet Mask  به رنجهای مختلفی تقسیم کرد . مثلا یک کلاس C که 256 عدد آی پی داره رو میشه از طریق تنظیمات Subnet Mask  به مثلا  4 تا رنج 32 تایی تقسیم کرد و به 4 شبکه مختلف داد .

چه فایده ای داره ؟

فایده اش اینه که میشه از تعداد آی پی ها به طور کامل استفاده کرد . مثلا شبکه ای فقط 30 تا استیشن ( کامپیوتر ) داره ٬ دلیلی نداره یه کلاس C رو به این شبکه بدیم چون استفاده ای از آی پی ها نمیکنه . پس یک رنج 32 تایی آی پی بهش میدیم تا حالشو ببره .

*از این 32 تا آی پی فقط 30 تاشو میتونه استفاده کنه ٬ چرا ؟*
به این دلیل که :

اولین IP توی شبکه به نام ID شبکه معروفه و برای شناسایی شبکه استفاده میشه و *معمولا* ازش استفاده نمیکنند . آخرین آی پی توی یک رنج رو BroadCast میگن و نشاندهنده پایان رنج آی پی هاست و نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد .

در مورد Subnet Mask هم بعدن توضیح میدم .

ادامه دارد ( قهوه ) ...

----------


## کم حوصله

> کلاس A ٬ که بزرگترین و گرونترین کلاس آی پی هاست . 
> کلاس B ٬ بعد از کلاس A بزرگترین کلاس هاست . 
> کلاس C ٬ کوچکترین کلاس آی پی میباشد .





> هر کلاس آی پی رو میشه از طریق Subnet Mask به رنجهای مختلفی تقسیم کرد . مثلا یک کلاس C که 256 عدد آی پی داره رو میشه از طریق تنظیمات Subnet Mask به مثلا 4 تا رنج 32 تایی تقسیم کرد و به 4 شبکه مختلف داد .


ببخشید ها میشه یک مثال هم بزنید   :( 
ما یکم خیلی ناشی هستیم  :( 
ضمنا خدا بدادت برسه با این شکم  :mrgreen:  بیخود نبود که دندان درد بودی از بس می خوری   :wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## Gladiator

چشم کم حوصله جون تو فقط یه خورده حوصله داشته باش  :mrgreen: 

مثلا رنج 213.165.107.0 رو در نظر بگیر .

میتونیم این رنج رو که از آی پی 213.165.107.0 تا 213.165.107.256 هستش رو ( در نظر داشته باش که آی پی های 213.165.107.0 و 213.165.107.256 رو نمیتونی استفاده کنی ) به 4 رنج کوچکتر تقسیم کنیم .

به این شکل عمل میکنیم :

ID شبکه اول رو میدیم 213.165.107.0 و Subnet Mask رو میدیم 255.255.255.224
ID شبکه دوم رو میدیم 213.165.107.32 و Subnet Mask رو میدیم 255.255.255.224
ID شبکه سوم رو میدیم 213.165.107.64 و Subnet Mask رو میدیم 255.255.255.224
ID شبکه چهارم رو میدیم 213.165.107.128 و Subnet Mask رو میدیم 255.255.255.224

حالا از یک کلاس C توی چهار تا شبکه داریم استفاده میکنیم .
موفق باشی .

ادامه دارد ( شام ) ...

----------


## mahmoodreza

خوب یک سوال هم دارم
تفاوت بین Calss A &Class B
چیه ؟ که قیمتش فرق میکنه ؟؟؟ و هر کردوم چه استفاده ای میشه..
من کلاس D هم شنیدم... البته فقط شنیدم.. نمیدونم درسته.. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی قربان

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام خدمت محمود عزیز

منم امیدوارم علی هر جا هست حالش خوب باشه .

در مورد تفاوت بین کلاسهای A,B باید خدمتت عرض کنم این 2 کلاس از نظر تعداد آی پی ها متفاوت هستند به همین خاطر کلاس A که تعداد آی پی های بیشتری رو توی خودش داره گرونترین کلاس هستش .

در مورد کلاس D  فکر میکنم اشتباهی شده ٬ چون کلاس C کوچکترین کلاس هستش ولی یه سری کلاسهای آی پی هستند که از قبل رزرو شدن شاید کس یا کسانی این کلاسها رو کلاس D خطاب کرده باشند .

با آرزوی موفقیت .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## nematia

An IP Class is a range of IP addresses. They have been designed to provide an address sheme which accomodates small and large networks. 
. 
There are 5 Classes from A to E defined as follows:
Class A - first byte is 1 to 126 decimal (0xxxxxxx in binary)
Class B - first byte is 128 to 191 decimal (10xxxxxx in binary)
Class C - first byte is 192 to 223 decimal (110xxxxx in binary)
Class D - first byte is 224 to 239 decimal (1110xxxx in binary)
Class E - first byte is 240 to 254 decimal (1111xxxx in binary) 
. 
IANA allocates only Class A to Class C addresses. Class D is reserved for multicast and Class E for future use.
Adresses begining by 127 (01111111) are reserved for loopback or local testing. The IP 127.0.0.1 is usually implemented as local host loopback IP. 
. 
For each IP Class we also define a Network Mask as follows:
Class A - 255.0.0.0 (11111111.00000000.00000000.00000000 in binary)
Class B - 255.255.0.0 (11111111.11111111.00000000.00000000 in binary)
Class C - 255.255.255.0 (11111111.11111111.11111111.00000000 in binary) 

http://www.shunsoft.net/ipcalc/help/chap02.html

----------


## Samira Azad

با اجازه استاد عزیز(گلاد جان)
IP به دو بخش تقسیم میشه:
1-بخش ثابت   (Network Id )
2-بخش متغیر  (Host Id)
کلاس A می گه من یه  Net Id دارم و سه تا Host Id
هر یه دونه Host Id هم 256 به توان 3هستش  یعنی می شه 16 میلیون ip. 
و در کل دنیا هم 128 کلاس A داریم و رنج ip امون از 0 شروع می شه تا 127.
کلاس B دو تا Net Id داره و دو تا همHost Id
هر کلاس B هم 65 هزار Generate .ip می کنه.
کلاس B با 10 شروع می شود.و رنجIPهاش از 128 تا 191 .
کلاس C هم 256 کامپیوتر رو به هم می بنده و 2 میلیون و خرده ای IPداره.از 192شروع میشه تا
223
برای broadcasting از کلاس D استفاده می کنند که از 224شروع می شه تا 239
و برای تحقیقات روی اینترنت از کلاس E که از 240 هستش تا 247
از 47 به بعد هنوز به کسی داده نشده!!!
سایتهای IANAو INTERNIC مسئول دادن IP در اینترنت هستند.
در آخر از گلاد عزیز تشکر می کنم که این فرصت را به من دادند.

----------


## Samira Azad

با اجازه استاد عزیز(گلاد جان)
IP به دو بخش تقسیم میشه:
1-بخش ثابت   (Network Id )
2-بخش متغیر  (Host Id)
کلاس A می گه من یه  Net Id دارم و سه تا Host Id
هر یه دونه Host Id هم 256 به توان 3هستش  یعنی می شه 16 میلیون ip. 
و در کل دنیا هم 128 کلاس A داریم و رنج ip امون از 0 شروع می شه تا 127.
کلاس B دو تا Net Id داره و دو تا همHost Id
هر کلاس B هم 65 هزار Generate .ip می کنه.
کلاس B با 10 شروع می شود.و رنجIPهاش از 128 تا 191 .
کلاس C هم 256 کامپیوتر رو به هم می بنده و 2 میلیون و خرده ای IPداره.از 192شروع میشه تا
223
برای broadcasting از کلاس D استفاده می کنند که از 224شروع می شه تا 239
و برای تحقیقات روی اینترنت از کلاس E که از 240 هستش تا 247
از 47 به بعد هنوز به کسی داده نشده!!!
سایتهای IANAو INTERNIC مسئول دادن IP در اینترنت هستند.
در آخر از گلاد عزیز تشکر می کنم که این فرصت را به من دادند.

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام مجدد 

گلادیاتور با گلاد فرق میکنه . گلاد یعنی خوشحال گلادیاتور هم که میدونید چیه و کیه . 

در ابتدا از سمیرای عزیز تشکر میکنیم که ضمت کشیدن و این اطلاعات مفید رو ارائه کردند . 

راستش من اصلا نمیخواستم این بحث رو به این شکل در بیارم . میخواستم با زبونی بسیار ساده و قابل گرفتن برای همه کسانی که چه تا بحال مفاهیم شبکه رو میدونستند و چه نمیدونستند این تاپیک رو ادامه بدیم . 

ولی حالا که توی بحثمون وارد شدیم و با مطالبی که دوستمون ارائه کرد مجبوریم شکل متفاوتی به این تاپیک بدیم . که خیلی هم خوبه .

از جناب nematia هم تشکر میکنیم که سریعا نسبت به جستجو در سایتهای اینترنتی اقدام میکنند .

از این به بعد بحث به زبان ساده نخواهد بود ٬ پس مجبوریم یه خورده به عقب برگردیم و در مورد Windows 2000 Server Licensing  توضیح بدیم ( چرا که توی مراحل نصب سرور 2000 از نصب کننده سوال میشه که از چه License میخوای استفاده کنی ) .

از اینپرایز ( مدیر کل روابط عمومی بخش Networking شرکت اینترنیک ) هم به خاطر حمایت از این تاپیک کمال تشکر رو داریم .

شدیدا ادامه دارد ( شدیدا گرسنمه &lt; ناهار > ) ...

----------


## Samira Azad

راستی گلادیاتو ر می شه یه توضیحی هم در مورد perset,perserver بدید.
سعی می کنم دیگه از کلیدهای میانبر(گلاد)استفاده نکنم. :)

----------


## Gladiator

سلام

چشم سمیرا خانوم در مورد Per Server , Ser Seat هم توضیح خواهیم داد ( همون Licensing )

اول از همه چیز این بحث کلاسهای آی پی رو تکمیل کنیم ٬ بعد بر میگردیم به عقب و در مورد licensing توضیح میدیم .

توی این بحث الان جا داره که بگیم به چه شکل Subnet Mask رو محاسبه میکنند .

شما خیلی ساده تعداد آی پی هایی رو که میخوای به یک شبکه بدی رو در نظر بگیرید این تعداد رو از عدد 256 کم کنید یک عدد به دست میاد این عدد میشه ساب نت شبکه شما .

مثلا : اگر قراره 32 تا آی پی بدیم به یه شبکه میگیم 256 - 32 = 224 و اگر مثلا 16 تا میخوایم آی پی بدیم میگیم 256 - 16 = 240 .

برای آی پی دادن هم باید دقت کنید که نمیشه همینطوری عشقی آی پی داد . یه شکل خاصی داره . اونم اینجوریه :

یک شبکه حداقل میتونه 2 تا آی پی داشته باشه . به این شکل محاسبه میشه :

2*2 = 4
4*2 = 8
8*2=16
16*2 = 32
و
.....

یعنی اینکه تعداد آی پی رو ضرب در 2 میکنیم تا تعداد رنج بعدی به دست بیاد .

اگر در این مورد سوالی هست بپرسید .

ادامه دارد ( قهوه ) ...

----------


## Gladiator

بسیار خوب . نوش جونم  :mrgreen: 

حالا نوبت میرسه به Licensing

در کل خلاصه مطلب رو خدمتتون عرض میکنم . خلاصه مطلب این که License مثل یک مجوزه .

شما برای ورود به سرور از روی کلاینت به مجوز عبور احتیاج دارید . این مجوز عبور رو Client License میگن . ( حالا این توصیف منه برای گرفتن مطلب ) .

وقتی ویندوز 2000 سرور رو نصب میکنید توی مراحل نصب از شما پرسیده میشه که از چه نوع License میخواید استفاده کنید . ما 2 نوع License داریم یکی Per Server و دیگری Per Seat .

تفاوت Per Server و Per Seat  چیه ؟

Per Server :
Per Server به نوعی License گفته میشه که برای اتصال به سرور هر کانکشنی باید Client License خودش رو داشته باشه . در این حالت Server License  جواز عبور به تعداد خاصی کانکشن رو میده که توی نصب ویندوز از شما پرسیده میشه و شما اونو تنظیم میکنید .

Per Seat :
Per Seat به نوعی License گفته میشه که برای اتصال به سرور هر کامپیوتری باید Client License خودش رو داشته باشه .

این مطلب احتمالا الان یکم گنگه ولی غمشو نخورین بعد بهتر ترش میکنیم .

یه موضوع دیگه هم هست که باید گوش زد بشه . موقع نصب ویندوز جایی از شما نام کامپیوتر و رمز عبور مدیر شبکه سوال میشه . شما نام کامپیوتر رو وارد کنید و رمز عبور مدیر شبکه رو خالی بگذارید ( گویی مدیر شبکه شما پسوردی نداره ) . چرا ؟ دلیلش رو توی سایت مایکروسافت به این شکل مطرح کرده که از نظر امنیتی مشخص کردن رمز عبور مدیر شبکه از توی خود ویندوز خیلی بهتره . ( این فقط یک پیشنهاده ) .

برای انتخاب رمز عبور هم هیچ عجله نکنید . لازم نیست حتما اسم دوست دختر یا دوست پسرتون رو بذارین رمز عبورتون . مایکروسافت میگه از Strong Password استفاده کنید .

Strong Password چیه ؟

Strong Password آمیزه ای از انواع کارکتر ها و عدد هاست به شکلی که امکان حدس زدنش صفر باشه . مثلا A0&lt;6@pwB^C#‎x یک رمز عبور قویه .  :mrgreen:  ( یکم حافظتون رو قوی کنید و از این روش برای انتخاب رمز عبور استفاده کنید . )

الان دیگه حوصله ندارم . برم یه چرخی بزنم اگر حثش به دست اومد زود بر میگردم و ادامه میدم .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## کم حوصله

آقای گلادیاتور
در نظر بگیرید ما در شبکه 27 استیشن داریم
و کامپیوتر سرور دارای آی پی 10.10.1.1 باشد یعنی باید subnet mask  آن را چند بگذاریم ؟؟

ببخشید ها یکم همون روش قدیم را پیش بگیرید یعنی به فکر افراد دارای IQ  پایین مثل من باشید و برای گفته هاتون در حد امکان مثال بزنید  :oops:

----------


## Gladiator

> در نظر بگیرید ما در شبکه 27 استیشن داریم 
> و کامپیوتر سرور دارای آی پی 10.10.1.1 باشد یعنی باید subnet mask آن را چند بگذاریم ؟؟


با سلام

دوست عزیز شما باید از یک رنج 32 تایی استفاده کنید . پس ساب نت شبکه شما میشه 255.255.255.224  ولی به دلیل اینکه شما داری از یک رنج Invalid استفاده میکنی ( رنج آی پی های NAT شده ) پس میتونی از 255.255.255.0 هم استفاده کنی .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Gladiator

یه خورده هم به این مورد توجه کن تا دیگه دنبال رنج 27 تایی نگردی  :mrgreen: 




> یک شبکه حداقل میتونه 2 تا آی پی داشته باشه . به این شکل محاسبه میشه : 
> 
> 2*2 = 4 
> 4*2 = 8 
> 8*2=16 
> 16*2 = 32 
> و 
> ..... 
> 
> یعنی اینکه تعداد آی پی رو ضرب در 2 میکنیم تا تعداد رنج بعدی به دست بیاد .


1. تعداد آی پی همیشه یک عدد زوجه .
2. با یک روش خاص تعداد آی پی ها بالا میره .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Gladiator

حالا نوبت میرسه به تنظیمات TCP/IP 

شما میتونید به 2 روش استاتیک و دینامیک آی پی کارو به کامپیوترهای توی شبکه تون بدید .

روش اول رو موقعی استفاده میکنیم که تعداد کامپیوترهای موجود در شبکه کم باشه و از روش دوم موقعی که تعداد استیشنها زیاد باشه و امکان دادن آی پی بصورت استاتیک وجود نداشته باشه . 

دادن استاتیک آی پی به یک کارت شبکه رو همه شما بلد هستین :

ما بر روی ویندوز 2000 ( که الهی من قربونش برم ) مثال میزنیم .

از روی کامپیوتری که قراره یک آی پی بهش داده بشه از Network and Dial-up Connections وارد شده ( شکل 1 ) و بر روی کانکشنی که برای کارت شبکه شما ساخته شده ( ویندوز با نصب درایور کارت شبکه این کانکشن رو میسازه ) دابل کلیک کرده تا پنچره Local Area Connection Status باز شود ( شکل 2 ) و پیرو باز شدن این پنجره کلید Properties  را انتخاب میکنیم تا پنجره Local Area Connection Properties باز بشه ( شکل 3 ) دوباره با زدن کلید Properties پنجره ای با نام Internet Protocol TCP/IP Properties باز میشه که داخل این پنجره میشه مقادیر IP , Subnet Mask , Gateway , DNS رو وارد کرد . توی ویندوز 2000 و اکس پی کلید Adcanced هم وجود داره که بعدا توضیح میدیم که چیه و چیکار میشه باهاش انجام داد .

توی این قسمت یکی از آی پی های شبکه خودتون رو به این کارت شبکه میدید و تایید میکنید .

به همین راحتی ٬ حالا اگر سوالی هست من در خدمتم .

----------


## Gladiator

تصاویر رو متاسفانه به دلیل بد بودن کانکشنم نتونستم Attach کنم . یه وقت دیگه Attach  میکنم .  :mrgreen:

----------


## Gladiator

تا اینجا خوب و راضی کننده بوده یا نه رو نمیدونم . اگر نظری دارید لطفا بفرمایید . امید است بتونیم بهتر از این باشیم .

البته یکم پیش بریم خیلی مطالب شیرینتر میشه و منم بهتر میتونم مطالب رو انتقال بدم .

حتما نظرات خودتون رو بفرمایید .

متشکرم .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## Samira Azad

ممنون . ولی دو تا مسئله هست که متوجه نمی شم:
1-اگه 27 کامپیوتر داشته باشیم برای بدست آوردنsubnet چرا از روشی که گفتی 256-27=229
استفاده نکردی.
2-اگه ip یه کامپیوتر 192.168.0.100باشه ip کامپیوتر بعدی نمی تونه 192.168.0.101باشه؟
اگه امکانش باشه می شه راجع به netidبیشتر توضیح بدید. :)

----------


## Gladiator

ببین سمیرا خانوم قبلا هم عرض کردم ٬ تعداد آی پی حتما باید زوج باشه . و به این ترتیب شمارش میشه . 2 ٬ 4 ٬ 8 ٬ 16 ٬ 32 ٬ 64 ٬ 128 و ....

یعنی اول 2 ( یعنی کوچکترین شبکه ما 2 تا آی پی داره ) بعد برای یک رنج دیگه که بزرگتر باشه میشه 2 رو ضرب در 2 کرد ( همیشه ضرب در 2 ) یعنی 2*2=4 و بعد از اون 4*2=8 و بعد از اون 8*2=16 تا به آخر .

اگر بازم نگرفتی بگو تا مثالهای دیگه ای بزنم .
موفق باشی .

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام

یه توضیح دیگه و بعد ادامه بحث بروی سرور 

همیشه این مورد رو توی ذهنتون داشته باشید که تعداد آی پی باید یک عدد زوج باشه اونم با این فرمول که تعداد ای پی برای یک رنج همیشه عددیه که حاصل ضرب رنج قبلی در عدد 2 هستش .

یعنی اگر یک رنج 16 تایی داریم و میخوایم یک رنج بزرگتر ایجاد کنیم این رنج باید با فرمول X*2 ایجاد بشه که X تعداد آی پی های این رنج هستش و به این ترتیب میشه رنج بزرگتری رو ایجاد کرد .

برای مثال فوق اگر بخوایم یک رنج بزرگتر از 16 تا آی پی درست کنیم باید 16 رو ضرب در 2 کنیم که حاصلش میشه 32 پس اولین رنج بزرگتر از 16 تایی میشه یک رنج 32 تایی و برای رنجی بزرگتر از 32 تایی باید 32 رو ضرب در 2 کنیم که میشه 64 و به همین شکل تا به آخر .

امیدوارم این مورد مهم رو به خاطر بسپارید . ( بعدا ازتون تست میگیرم  :mrgreen:  ) 

اگر باز هم سوالی هست بفرمائید .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
راستش من اصلا با شبکه آشنا یی ندارم هرچند برنامه های تحت شبکه می نویسم  :( 
خوب این جور که من دو ریالیم افتاده. برای تعریف شبکه به این صورت باید اقدام کرد
مثلا برای ایجاد شبکه ای با 27 استیشن 
تعداد استیشن ها به اولین مذروب 2 گرد شود       27 -> 32
سپس از 256 کم شود                                244  = 32- 256
حال subnet mask ما می شود                255.255.255.244 

حال روش اختصاص دهی ip
سرور               -------                          10.10.1.1
استیشن 1      -------                          10.10.1.2
استیشن 2      -------                          10.10.1.3 
.                       ------                                     .
.                       ------                                     .
.                       ------                                     .
استیشن 27     ------                       10.10.1.28

خوب نتیجه گیری 
ابتدا تعداد کل را از مقدار            255.255.255.255            کم کرده سپس از عدد مورد نظر  ip  را تخصیص داده تا به انتها برسیم

درست گرفتم  ؟؟؟؟؟   :oops:  :!:
یا .....  :(

----------


## Gladiator

متاسفانه خیر

دوست عزیز برای بدست آوردن رنج آی پی باید از این روش استفاده کنی .

2 4 8 16 32 64 128 256  ( اینها تعداد آی پی های رنجهای مختلفه )

درست نیست که بگیم :




> مثلا برای ایجاد شبکه ای با 27 استیشن 
> تعداد استیشن ها به اولین مذروب 2 گرد شود 27 -> 32


این موضوع خیلی سادست . شما 27 تا استیشن داری پس با یک رنج 32 تایی کارت راه میفته . حالا این وسط چند تا آی پی بدون استفاده هم میمونه که میتونی ازشون استفاده های مناسبی بکنی . ( توضیح میدیم در آینده )

موفق باشی ٬ اگر باز هم سوالی هست بپرس خوشحال میشم ببینم مشتاقانه سوال میپرسی .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## Gladiator

DHCP چیست ؟

DHCP سرور ابزاریست برای دادن IP به کلاینتهای یک شبکه بطور اتوماتیک . این ابزار در شبکه های بزرگ با تعداد کلاینتهای زیاد بسیار مفید است . و کار آی پی دهی را بسیار بسیار ساده میکند .

روش کار به این شکل است که شما با درست کردن یک اسکوپ در دی اچ سی پی سرور میتوانید یک یا چند رنج آی پی را برای کلاینتها در نظر بگیرید تا کلاینتها بطور اتوماتیک بعد از روشن شدن و وارد به ویندوز یک آی پی دریافت کنند و وارد شبکه بشن .

در هنگام تنظیم دی اچ سی پی سرور برای کلاینتها یک آی پی بعنوان gateway  و یک یا چند آی پی بعنوان دی ان اس و وینز معرفی کنید .

ادامه دارد ...
گلادیاتور .

----------


## کم حوصله

یعنی دیگه با dhcp دیگه نیاز نیست ما subnet mask  زا تعریف کنیم ؟؟؟

----------


## Gladiator

چرا فقط یکبار بروی اسکوپ ٬ همین .

----------


## Hagrid

با سلام

Gladiator جان واقعا دستت درد نکنه . خیلی عالی بود .
من که خیلی استفاده بردم.
من فقط یک خواهش داشتم.
اگر امکان داره این قسمت DHCP رو بطور کامل توضیح بدین .
با سپاس .

----------


## Gladiator

ما هنوز روی DHCP متمرکز نشدیم . چشم با تصویر و توضیحات کامل ارائه خواهیم کرد .

----------


## Samira Azad

مرسی گلادیاتور جان
برای تعریفdhcp باید از برنامه خاصی مثل  active directory و روتر استفاده کرد ؟؟
در workgrup تعریفdhcp معنی داره؟ 
راستی درد دندونت خوب شد؟

----------


## Gladiator

آره خوب شده .

در کامپوننتهای ویندوز 2000 سرور DHCP , DNS رو نصب کنید .

Active Directory  بحث بسیار پیچیده ای داره . که در آینده به آن خواهیم پرداخت .

پس از نصب کامپوننتهای فوق الذکر در مسیر Program \ Administrative Tools گزینه های DNS, DHCP افزوده خواهد شد .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام

چند تصویر مرتبط با همین تاپیک Attach میکنم و در اولین فرصت توضیحات رو ارائه میکنم .

----------


## Gladiator

چند تا تصویر دیگه هم مونده که ظرفیت 2 مگابایتی من برای  Upload کردن تکمیل شد . پس فعلا توضیحات همین چند تا تصویر رو مینویسم تا بعد .

اول اینو بگم که DHCP Server میتونه برای شما خیلی خیلی مفید باشه پس سعی کنید خوب یادش بگیرید ٬ چون توی مراحل بعدی هم بدردتون میخوره .

برای نصب DHCP Server حتما باید حداقل یک کارت شبکه بروی کامپیوترتون داشته باشید . توی مثال های فوق من یک رنج آی پی NAT رو مثال زدم که پیرو همین مثالها در آینده نزدیک در مورد NAT و Routing هم مطالبی خواهیم داشت .

برای شروع چون من پشت سرور نبودم از طریق Terminal Client به سرور متصل شدم . برای اتصال از طریق Terminal Client به سرور باید حتما سرویس Terminal SERVER بروی سرور نصب و Start باشه . ( شما فعلا نیازی به این قسمت ندارید ) .

اولین قدم برای نصب و تنظیم DHCP Server ٬ نصب کامپوننتهای میورد نیاز اون از سی دی ویندوز به ویندوزه . در تصویر شماره ( کامپوننتهای شبکه ویندوز ) میتونید قسمتی که باید برای نصب برید رو ببینید .

با انتخاب گزینه سرویسهای شبکه ( Networking Services ) بروی کلید Details کلیک کرده و لیست سرویسهای مختلف شبکه رو ببینید ( تصویر نمایش کامپوننتهای شبکه ویندوز ) .

در این قسمت بعد از انتخاب سرویسهایی که نیاز دارید کلید OK را بفشارید تا به پنجره قبل برگردید . حالا کلید NEXT رو کلیک کنید تا این سرویسها که در حقیقت کامپوننتهایی برای ویندوز هستند بروی هارد دسک و ویندوز نصب بشن .

بعد از نصب کامپوننتهای فوق الذکر ( از این به بعد میگیم سرویس نه کامپوننت ) میتویند در منوی Administrative Tools گزینه های جدیدی رو ببینید . ( تصویر موقعیت ابزارهای افزوده شده ) .

حالا وقتش رسیده که به خود DHCP Server بپردازیم .
از منوی Administrative Tools گزینه DHCP رو انتخاب کنید تا وارد ابزار مدیریت DHCP Server بشید . ( تصویر اولین لحظه ای که DHCP باز میشود ) .

ادامه دارد ...

----------


## Gladiator

بعد از ورود به ابزار مدیریرتی DHCP Server این ابزار بصورت اتوماتیک به کامپیوتر جاری ( کامپیوتری که بروی اون اجرا میشه ) متصل میشه . ( تصویر آماده برای انجام تنظیمات ) . بروی نام کامپیوتر رایت کلیک کرده و از منویی که در اختیار شما قرار میگیره گزینه New Scope روانتخاب کنید . ( تصویر نمایی از گزینه های مختلف DHCP ) .

با انتخاب این گزینه ویزاردی ( ویزارد برنامه ایست برای راحت تر کرد کار شما ) در مقابل شما قرار میگیرد که میتوانید به واسطه آن اسکوپ جدیدی بسازید . ( به تصویر ٬ ایجاد اسکوپ تصویر 1 توجه کنید ) .

در اولین پنجره کلید Next را بفشارید تا به پنجره بعد بروید . در این پنجره ( ایجاد اسکوپ جدید تصویر 2 ) برای اسکوپی که میخواهید بسازید یک اسم انتخاب میکنید که به دلخواه خود آن را پر میکنید . ( ایجاد اسکوپ تصویر 3 ) . بعد از پر کردن این اطلاعات کلید Next را بفشارید .

همانطور که در تصویر ( ایجاد اسکوپ تصویر 4 ) میبینید ویزارد از شما رنج IP هایی که میخواهید به کلاینتها بدهید را از شما میخواهد :

گزینه Start IP Address را با مقدار اولین IP مورد نظرتان پر کنید ٬ گزینه End IP Address را با مقدار آخرین IP مورد نظرتان پر کنید .
گزینه های Length و Subnet Mask دقیقا برای شما یک کار را انجام میدهند ٬ قبلا در مورد Subnet Mask و روش محاسبه آن توضیح داده شده ٬ میتوانید به راهتی مقدار Subnet Mask را محاسبه و در گزینه Subnet Mask قرار دهید و یا اینکه مقدار آن را از طریق مقدار آن به BIT محاسبه کرده و در گزینه Length قرار دهید .  قبلا در قسمت IP چیست صحبت کردیم و گفتم که آی پی در حقیقت یک عدد 32 بیتیه که به 4 نود 8 بیتی تقسیم شده حالا اینجا میتونید از این خاصیت استفاده کنید و خیلی سریع مقدار Length رو بدست بیارید . ( اگر متوجه نمیشید بفرمایید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم ) .

ادامه دارد ...

----------


## Inprise

Dear Glady , Try to collect all leasons in a single pdf , i'll upload it to delphishop , sorry for my farsi-less workstation


Have fun

----------


## babamjan

یه سوال داشتم و اون اینه که ساختن اسکوپ جدید در حالتی که ما یه شبکه محلی یکپارچه داریم چه سودی داره چون کلاینتها به طور اتوماتیک ای پی رو میگیرن و در این صورت از کدوم اسکوپ استفاده میکنن ایا قابل مشخص کردنه که کلاینتها از کدوم اسکوپ استفاده کنن یه نه؟ منظورم از شبکه محلی یکپارچه شبکه ای است که به طور مجازی تفکیک نشده باشه 
ممنون

----------


## Gladiator

سلام عزیزم . منظورت از اسکوپ چه اسکوپیه ؟ اگر توی DHCP Server رو میگی باید خدمتت عرض کنم تا اسکوپ ایجاد نکنی که نمیتونی به کلاینتها آی پی آدرس بدی !

این روزا حوصله ندارم ٬ شاید این تاپیک رو بعدا ادامه دادیم .  :|

----------


## babamjan

بله منظورم توی 
dhcp server 
هست بله یه اسکوپ لازمه ولی بیشتر از یک اسکوپ به چه دردی میخوره و چکار میتونه بکنه

----------


## Gladiator

*مثلا :* شما میتونی اسکوپ دومی رو تعریف کنی و توی اون رنج آی پی جدیدی رو تعریف کنی ٬ هر وقت لازم شد خیلی سریع اسکوپها رو با هم عوض کنی . از این گیرهای 6 پیچ زیاد پیش میاد که لازم میشه این کارها رو انجام بدی . شاید در نگاه اول از نظر شما ضرورتی نداشته باشه .

----------


## tayebeh

با سلام.........
آیا وقتی شبکه از نوع peer to peer هست باز هم به سرور DHCP و سرور DNS نیاز داریم یا اینکه کارهاشونو بصورت دستی انجام می دهیم؟چون باتوجه به توضیحات شما این تنظیمات بیشتر برای شبکه های Client/Server هست.درسته؟
باتشکر 
بای

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام ؛

شبکه Peer To Peer و Client/Server چیه ؟  :mrgreen: 

DHCP , DNS چیه ؟  :mrgreen: 

 :| 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

 :kiss: 

در مورد موارد بالا بعدا توضیح میدیم که به چه شکل راه اندازی میشوند و شما هم جوابتون رو خواهید دید .

انشالله سعی میکنیم از این به بعد جدی تر بحث رو ادامه بدیم .  :heart:  :flower:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با اجازه اضافی مطالب غیرضروری و تعارفات و ... قیچی شد.

لطفا به بحث جالب تان ادامه دهید.

----------


## مهندس

سلام

من کل این تاپیک رو خوندم و اگه میشه در مورد Gateway یه خورده توضیح بدید  :D 
به عنوان مثال در همین سایتهای اینترنتی هم بعضی وقتها که وارد لینکی بشیم پیغامی مبتنی بر 
همین میاد و وارد نمیشه و برای دفعه دوم وارد میشه  :D 

متشکر :thnx:

----------


## Gladiator

> با اجازه اضافی مطالب غیرضروری و تعارفات و ... قیچی شد.
> 
> لطفا به بحث جالب تان ادامه دهید.


اجازه ما هم دست شماست .

بهتره یه بار همه مطالب رو دوره کنیم .

شروع میکنیم :

----------


## Gladiator

خوب ٬ متاسفانه مطالب گذشته بسیار سطح پایین بود . ( مدتی هست که زیاد به این بخش سر نمیزنم )

در ادامه مطالب رو به شکل ذیل ادامه میدیم .

1) نصب DHCP
2) نصب DNS
3) نصب Active Directory
4) ورود به دامنه از روی استیشن
5) نصب Optional -------------------------------------------&lt; ISA Server
6) نصب Optional --------------------------------------------&lt; Cache Server
7) تنظیم کردن یک روتر سیسکو >------------------------------------------- Optional

اگر چیز دیگه ای هم دوست دارید بگین .

----------


## Gladiator

8) تنظیم WCCP در روتر سیسکو 

این مورد هم بد نیست توی لیستمون باشه .

----------


## Gladiator

در مورد DHCP پیرو مطالب قبل اگر سوالی هست بفرمایید تا توضیح بدیم .

----------


## Gladiator

در مورد DNS Server باید کلی صحبت کنیم .

----------


## Gladiator

DNS Server چیست ؟

DNS - *D*omain *N*ame *S*ervice جهت تبدیل نام یک کامپیوتر به آدرس آی پی آن کامپیوتر در یک شبکه یا چند شبکه و یا اینترنت استفاده میشه .

این یک تعریف کلی از DNS بود .

چرا از DNS Server استفاده میکنیم ؟

استفاده از DNS Server به شما این امکان رو میده که به راحتی آدرسهای مختلف رو به خاطر بسپارید ٬ بعنوان مثال آدرس وب سرور یاهو بصورت معمول در حقیقت همان IP Address سروری ( سرورهایی ) هستش که عملیات هاستینگ رو به عهده دارند و این آدرس مشکل به خاطر شما سپرده میشه . برای رفع این مشکل DNS Server بدون دخالت شما اون IP Address رو به Domain Name تبدیل میکنه .

Yahoo! WebServer's IP Address = 66.94.230.51
DNS Server این IP Address رو به یک نام تبدیل میکنه و اون نام هم برای این مثال اینه : www.yahoo.com

به این شکل شما هر وقت آدرس www.yahoo.com رو درخواست میکنی DNS Server بصورت واسطه بدون اطلاع شما این نام درخواستی شما رو به IP Address اون سرور تبدیل میکنه و شما رو به مقصد میرسونه .

ادامه دارد ...

----------


## gheisari

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت آقای گلادیاتور عزیز
بنده می خواستم اطلاعاتی درخصوص، تقسیم پهنای باند ورودی به سرور یک کافی نت و یا یک شبکه کوچک میان کلاینت ها، کسب کنم. مثلاً در یک شبکه پهنای باند اینترنت ورودی به سرور شبکه 64 کیلو بایت می باشد و 4 کامپیوتر دیگر به سرور متصلند. حال می خواهیم هرکدام از کلاینتها ، پهنای باند 16 کیلوبایت را دریافت دارند. لطفاً راهنمائی کنید.....
با تشکر.

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

این مورد رو میتونی به 2 روش نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری  انجام بدی .

----------


## gheisari

لطف کنید روش نرم افزاری ان را بیشتر توضیح دهید و اگر برنامه ای خاص وجود دارد معرفی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## مهندس

> لطف کنید روش نرم افزاری ان را بیشتر توضیح دهید و اگر برنامه ای خاص وجود دارد معرفی کنید.
> با تشکر


سلام

فکر کنم با برنامه WinGate بشه این کار رو کرد   :گیج:

----------


## kanymanga

اقای گلادیاتور با تشکر از ز حمات شما

 می خواستم ب‍پرسم چطوری DNS Server را تنظیم کنیم که اگر مثلا کاربر google.com  یا
www.google.com  را تایپ کرد هر دو به آدرس www.google.com برود .

----------


## Rambod

گلادیاتور جان! واقعا دستت درد نکنه. با این حال که مریض هستم و اصلا حالم خوب نیست (یک دستم به دماغمه!!!!!! البته منظورم دستماله! و با دست دیگه تایپ میکنم!!!) گفتم که ازت تشکر کنم.
یه پیشنهاد هم دارم. به نظر من وقتی مطالبت کامل شد، اونارو به شکل pdf دربیار. اینجوری خیلی بهتره.
بازم میگم دستت درد نکنه.
راستی من یه تاپیک باز کرم به نام ***. حالا میشه همینجا توضیح بدی *** چیه و به چه دردی میخوره؟ :موفق:

----------


## Gladiator

> راستی من یه تاپیک باز کرم به نام ***. حالا میشه همینجا توضیح بدی *** چیه و به چه دردی میخوره؟


الان اومدم دیدم ملت جوابهایی رو برات نوشتن که بدک هم نیست ٬ امیدوارم کافی باشه .

در مورد PDF هم حتما .

----------


## Gladiator

در مورد کنترل پهنای باند ٬ بصورت سخت افزاری بعضی سویچ ها انجام میدن و نرم افزاری هم قبلا اینپرایز یه نمونه معرفی کرده . سرچ کنی می یابی .

موفق باشید .

----------


## alirezadotnet

آقای گلادیاتور دمت گرم خیلی باهالی 
لطفا اگه امکانش هست در مورد رنج آپی بیشتر مثال بزنید

----------


## mahdieh_khatibi

سلام
لطفا بگویید: " ترافیک شبکه بصورت brust (انفجاری ) است " یعنی چی؟
متشکرم

----------


## Gladiator

ویرایش شد

----------


## ahm_shadi.NET

سلام .میشه به جای اسن همه توضیح که من اصلا سر در نیاوردم یه کتاب ساده برای آشنایی معرفی کنید .   :گیج:   ::نوشتن::

----------


## mahdieh_khatibi

> هر کس کلامی به من اموخت من را بنده خود کرده است . مولا علی (ع)


جناب گلادیاتور لطفا به گوینده این کلام که نامشون در انتهای جمله اومده توجه بفرمایید.
اگر هم واقعا جواب سئوال رو میدونید ، دست از مردم آزاری بر دارید. :sunglass:

----------


## dot_net_lover2

با سلام و تشکر فراوان از آقای گلادیاتور
من کل تاپیک را یکجا خوندم و خواستم درخواست کنم که اگر میشه زودتر وارد بحثهای  DNS و DHCP و Active بشین آخه با تجربه خیلی خیلی کمی که دارم به نظرم خیلی بحث جالب و شیرینی است .

بازهم ممنون  :تشویق:   :flower:

----------


## dr_eniak

با سلام 
خیلی از مطالب شما استفاده کردم  :reading:  :D  و چند سؤال دارم 
1 - چگونه می توان در یک کامپیوتر بدون ارتباط با کامپیوترهای دیگر و فقط بایک کارت شبکه چندین Local Area Connection ایجاد کرد و آنها را به هم ارتباط داد   و پینگ کرد( به صورت مجازی شبکه ای را ایجاد کنم )  ؟؟؟
2 - bridge کردن یعنی چه و چگونه انجام می شود ؟؟

لطفا جواب را با زبان ساده و سریع برایم بفرستید .  :oops: 
بسیار متشکرم  :)  :)  :)  :sunglass:

----------


## dr_eniak

با سلام 
خیلی از مطالب شما استفاده کردم  :reading:  :D  و چند سؤال دارم 
1 - چگونه می توان در یک کامپیوتر بدون ارتباط با کامپیوترهای دیگر و فقط بایک کارت شبکه چندین Local Area Connection ایجاد کرد و آنها را به هم ارتباط داد   و پینگ کرد( به صورت مجازی شبکه ای را ایجاد کنم )  ؟؟؟
2 - bridge کردن یعنی چه و چگونه انجام می شود ؟؟

لطفا جواب را با زبان ساده و سریع برایم بفرستید .  :oops: 
بسیار متشکرم  :)  :)  :)  :sunglass:

----------


## MARYAM.A

سلام 
ممکن است لطف کنید راجع به شبکه های محلی وایرلس یا بیسیم توضیح بدهید آیا آنها مثل شبکه کابلی هاب هم دارند و سیستم عامل سرور و کلاینت ها چه نرم افزاری می تواند باشد محدودیت ها و مزیت های شبکه وایر لس نسبت به کابلی چیست ؟؟

با تشکر : maryam.a

----------


## Gladiator

> محدودیت ها و مزیت های شبکه وایر لس نسبت به کابلی چیست ؟؟


مزیتش اینه که دیگه کلی کابل تو دستو پات نیست  :mrgreen:  

من شخصا شبکه های کابلی رو بیشتر دوست دارم .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

اگر فرصتی پیش بیاد کل مطالب *مفید* رو بصورت PDF ارائه میکنم .

----------


## dr_eniak

باز هم سلام
فکر نمیکردم کسی نتونه به من جواب بده  :mad: 
شاید سؤال را ندیدید .  :sorry: 
یکبار دیگه سوال را مطرح می کنم . امیدوارم جواب بشنوم  :sunglass: 

*1 - چگونه می توان در یک کامپیوتر بدون ارتباط با کامپیوترهای دیگر و فقط بایک کارت شبکه چندین Local Area Connection ایجاد کرد و آنها را به هم ارتباط داد و پینگ کرد( به صورت مجازی شبکه ای را ایجاد کنم ) ؟؟؟ 
2 - bridge کردن یعنی چه و چگونه انجام می شود ؟؟*

----------


## Gladiator

عزیز برادر ٬‌ این سوال رو قبلا پرسیده بودن و جواب هم گرفته بودن .

نیاز به کارت شبکه هم نداری ٬ میتونی از Microsoft LoopBack Adapter استفاده کنی . برای اینکار برو به Add New Hardware  و شروع به نصب یک سخت افزار جدید کن ٬ در مراحل نصب نوع سخت افزار رو Network Adapters تعیین کن و از لیست موجود در Database ویندوز Microsoft LoopBack Adapter رو انتخاب کن .

‌Bridge به معنی *اتصال دادن* و یا *پل*  رو به این شکل میتونی انجام بدی : ابتدا باید حداقل 2 کارت شبکه داشته باشی ( همون Microsoft LoopBack Adapter هم میتونه باشه ) بعد هر جفتشون رو انتخاب میکنی و بروشون رایت کلیک میکنی و گزینه Add to Bridge رو از Popup Menu باز شده انتخاب میکنی . به همین سادگی .

برای خارج شدن از Bridge هم همون کار بالا رو انجام میدی و گزینه Remove from Bridge رو انتخاب میکنی .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Blaster

Gladiator جان مطالبت خیلی اموزنده بود  :موفق:
سعی می کنم از این همه اطلاعات به بهترین شکل ممکن استفاده کنم. :mrgreen:
راستی یادم رفت ، چه جوری میشه Server 2003 رو با XP  شبکه کرد البته به صورت Peer to Peer .

----------


## dr_eniak

گلادیاتور عزیز    گل کاشتی :flower:  :flower:    :D  :D  :D 
حقا که گلادیاتوری  :wise1: 
چند سوال  دیگه هم دارم   :گیج:  
1- چطوری و با چه دستوراتی می توان بین چند local  connection  اطلاعاتی را رد و بدل کرد . در واقع می خواهم به صورت عملی ببینم چطوری اطلاعات منتقل می شوند و آیا شبکه درست کار می کند یا خیر ؟
البته از (ping ) نمی خواهم استفاده بکنم . ضمنا نمی دانم در این مورد از bridge استفاده کنم یا خیر ؟
2 - ip هایی که به هر local  connection دادم باید متغیر باشند یا subnet  های . من فکر می کنم (شاید اشتباه ) که ip در شبکه باید ثابت باشد و subnet ها متغیر  :confy2: 
البته شاید این مطالب قبلا گفته شده باشه   :embr:  :embr: 
از راهنمایی هایتان بسیار متشکرم  :sunglass:

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

شما بهتره از یک ابزار مانیتورینگ استفاده کنی .

اگر برنامه نویسی با زبان دلفی رو بلدی میتونم راهنماییت کنم که خودت یدونه ابزار مناسب ایجاد کنی .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Gladiator

> که ip در شبکه باید ثابت باشد و subnet ها متغیر


خیر اینطور نیست . قبلا هم توضیح دادم Subnet Mask ( ساب مکس  :mrgreen:  ) رو جهت دسته بندی و ایجاد زیر شبکه ها استفاده میکنیم .

----------


## dr_eniak

گلادیاتور عزیز
با سلام
من دلفی بلدم البته بهتر است با زبان ساده تر بیان کنی چون هنوز تو بعضی از مسائل دلفی مانده ام و احتیاج به کمک دارم . 

ولی پاسخ سؤالی که در مورد شبکه کرده بودم را زحمت بکشید  :oops:    :kaf:  :kaf: 

با تشکر

----------


## Gladiator

> گلادیاتور عزیز
> با سلام
> من دلفی بلدم البته بهتر است با زبان ساده تر بیان کنی چون هنوز تو بعضی از مسائل دلفی مانده ام و احتیاج به کمک دارم . 
> 
> ولی پاسخ سؤالی که در مورد شبکه کرده بودم را زحمت بکشید  :oops:    :kaf:  :kaf: 
> 
> با تشکر


سلام ؛

کدوم سوال رو ؟

----------


## maryam.ili

با تشکر از همه

----------


## eniak.master

با سلام 
صبر کنید !!! من همون dr_eniak هستم ولی یک جورایی انگار id من کار نمی کرد . معذرت میخوام 
خوب . چند سؤال دیگه  
می خواهم یک شبکه ستاره ای را مدیریت کنم . البته استیشن هایم کم است ولی تا 16 عدد قابل ارتقاء است . 
آی پی ها را به این صورت داده ام :  10.10.10.1 و ساب نت .1. 255.255.224
1 - آیا صحیح است ؟
2  - یک برنامه مفید مدیریت شبکه مثل  نت ورک ساپورت می خواهم . البته نمی دونم windows server 2003 در مورد شبکه ( مجوز ها و qoutoa ) چقدر مفید است.
3- لطفا اگر در مورد امنیت و دادن مجوزها به کامپیوتر ها اطلاعاتی دارید بنده را راهنمایی فرمایید . 
4 - آیا می توان با این شبکه ( ستاره ای ) طوری استفاده کرد که هر کامپیوتر بتواند با استفاده از میکروفن و دوربین طرف مقابل رامشاهده کند . 
5 - لطفا ترتیب سیم هایی که به سوکت وصل می کنیم ( در مورد هاب DLINK  و کارت شبکه های ON Board Via ) را در اختیار بنده بگذارید . (((((مهم )))))
با تشکر . لطفا جواب را سریع بفرمایید   :  .

----------


## Gladiator

> با سلام 
> صبر کنید !!! من همون dr_eniak هستم ولی یک جورایی انگار id من کار نمی کرد . معذرت میخوام 
> خوب . چند سؤال دیگه  
> می خواهم یک شبکه ستاره ای را مدیریت کنم . البته استیشن هایم کم است ولی تا 16 عدد قابل ارتقاء است . 
> آی پی ها را به این صورت داده ام :  10.10.10.1 و ساب نت .1. 255.255.224
> 1 - آیا صحیح است ؟
> 2  - یک برنامه مفید مدیریت شبکه مثل  نت ورک ساپورت می خواهم . البته نمی دونم windows server 2003 در مورد شبکه ( مجوز ها و qoutoa ) چقدر مفید است.
> 3- لطفا اگر در مورد امنیت و دادن مجوزها به کامپیوتر ها اطلاعاتی دارید بنده را راهنمایی فرمایید . 
> 4 - آیا می توان با این شبکه ( ستاره ای ) طوری استفاده کرد که هر کامپیوتر بتواند با استفاده از میکروفن و دوربین طرف مقابل رامشاهده کند . 
> ...


سلام 
اول و Subnet Mask رو با 255.255.255.0 و یا 255.0.0.0 تغییر بده . دوم اینکه شما داری از رنج Secure NAT استفاده میکنی حتما میدونی که چیه و چطور ایجاد میشه .
سوم اینکه ویندوز چه 2000 چه 2003 هر دو قابلیتهای بسیار خوبی رو جهت مدیریت کاربران دارند و غیره ...
چهارم اینکه در مورد سوال سومت قبلا توی تاپیکهای دیگه توضیح داده شده .
پنجم اینکه بله میتونی یک کنفرانس تصویری روی شبکه محلی خودت راه اندازی کنی .
ششم اینکه :

از پایه شماره 1 تا 8 بروی RJ45 از سمتی که برآمدگی نداره رو در نظر بگیر . ( از چپ به راست )

1 . نارنجی سفید
2 . نارنجی
3 . سبز سفید
4 . آبی
5 . آبی سفید
6 . سبز
7 . قهوه ای سفید
8 . قهوه ای

----------


## eniak.master

با سلام
از راهنماییتان بسیار متشکرم 
ترتیب کابلهای بک تو بک به چه صورت است ؟‌ ( بدون هاب )

----------


## Gladiator

به اون نمیگن بک تو بک میگن Cross Cable

1 به 3 
3 به 1
2 به 6
6 به 2


موفق باشی .

----------


## eniak.master

با عرض معذرت 
منظور شما رو از 1 به 3 یا 3 به 1 متوجه نمی شوم . 
*لطفا صحنه آهسته رو نشون بدید .!!!*

----------


## Gladiator

سلام 

به همون شکل قبل یک سوکت RJ45 رو در نظر بگیر ، پایه های 1 تا 8

یک سمت کابل رو A و سمت دیگه رو B در نظر بگیر .

پایه شماره 1 از سمت A به 3 سمت B متصل میشه
پایه شماره 3 از سمت A به 1 سمت B متصل میشه
پایه شماره 2 از سمت A به 6 سمت B متصل میشه
پایه شماره 6 از سمت A به 2 سمت B متصل میشه

به همین ترتیب خودت رنگها رو انتخاب کن .

----------


## setarehman

آقای گلادیاتور من دو تا سوال دارم
اونم اینکه از یه نفر وقتی سوال کردم ترتیب رنگ کابل سوکت رو چه جوری قرار میدید گفت لازم نیست از هیچ استانداردی پیروی کنید  هر جور که میخواید بزنید فقط اگه هر دو سر کابل ترتیب رنگ ها یه جور  باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
آیا این گفته صحت داره
و دوم اینکه شما روشی رو برای محاسبه subnet Mask  ارائه دادید ولی به من گفته بودن که هر وقت از کلاس c استفاده میکنی Subnet رو بذارید 255.255.255.0 و اگر کلاس B بود میشه 255.255.0.0 و کلاس A 
میشه 255.0.0.0
بازم از نظر شما همین کافی یا باید حتما به روشی که شما گفتید Subnet رو قرار داد 
ممنون

----------


## Gladiator

> آقای گلادیاتور من دو تا سوال دارم
> اونم اینکه از یه نفر وقتی سوال کردم ترتیب رنگ کابل سوکت رو چه جوری قرار میدید گفت لازم نیست از هیچ استانداردی پیروی کنید  هر جور که میخواید بزنید فقط اگه هر دو سر کابل ترتیب رنگ ها یه جور  باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> آیا این گفته صحت داره
> و دوم اینکه شما روشی رو برای محاسبه subnet Mask  ارائه دادید ولی به من گفته بودن که هر وقت از کلاس c استفاده میکنی Subnet رو بذارید 255.255.255.0 و اگر کلاس B بود میشه 255.255.0.0 و کلاس A 
> میشه 255.0.0.0
> بازم از نظر شما همین کافی یا باید حتما به روشی که شما گفتید Subnet رو قرار داد 
> ممنون


سلام

هر کس اینها رو بهت گفته کاملا درست گفته . ولی در استفاده از استانداردها باید کوشا باشید .

استفاده از استانداردها در بعضی موارد به شدت تاکید میشه .

در مورد کلاسها هم همینطور که دوستتون گفتن کلاس C 255.255.255.0 و B 255.255.0.0 و A 255.0.0.0  ولی اگر مطالبی که در پستهای قبلی این تاپیک عنوان شده رو با دقت مطالعه کنی متوجه میشی ممکنه ما نیاز داشته باشیم یک کلاس C رو به زیر شبکه های کوچکتری تقسیم کنیم که برای اینکار از روشی که خدمتتون عرض کردم استفاده میشه .

مثلا : نیاز داریم یک کلاس C رو به 4 شبکه مختلف تخصیص بدیم .

موفق باشی .

----------


## eniak.master

با سلام و تشکر از گلادیاتور عزیز 
در مورد اینکه دوستمون فرمودند (( ترتیب رنگ کابل سوکت رو هر جوری قرار میدی باید طرف دیگر همان طور باشد ))‌ خدمتتون عرض کنم که اگه یک وقت مثل من به این توصیه دوستان عمل کردی مجبور خواهی شد چند سوکتت رو حروم کنی !!! 
در مورد استانداردها از یک دوست سؤال کردم و گفت درست است که ترکیب یک به یک است ولی  نوع کارت شبکه و هاب نیز در این استاندارد تأثیر دارد . 
                                                       سؤال :   رنج Secure NAT یعنی چه ؟

----------


## Gladiator

قبل از اینکه شما به من توصیه کنی ، مطمئن باش من 1000 بار تست کردم و تا به حال نشده یدونه RJ45 هم حدر بدم .

در مورد Secure NAT باید مفصل صحبت کنیم ، Secure NAT بصورت خلاصه یک رنج آی پی است که به این منظور رزرو شده . 10.0.0.0

موفق باشی .

----------


## gilgily

دست شما درد نکنه همت والای شما قابل تحسین است

----------


## zeus

سلام می خواستم یه سایتو رو سیستم خودم داشته باشم ممنون می شم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## javadonline

سلام
شما بعد از ثبت دومین باید سرویسهای که مربوط به این کار هست رو راه اندازی کنید ( سرویس  iis و dns)  

بعد باید تنظیماتشون انجام بدین . توی همین بخش در موردش بحث شده بود .

----------


## hamidrezaA

با تشکر از آقای گلادیاتور ، می خواستم این نکته را بگم که از بحث دور شده ایم و تنها دو بخش به خوبی پوشش داده شده است  DNS  جای بحث بیشتر دارد و همچنین سایر عناوین آورده شده.

باتشکر وسپاس از حرکت آموزشی شما

----------


## mrdmnsh

سلام ببخشید میشه تو یه مثال بگی که net id کدوم قسمته و host id کدوم قسمت؟
مثلا تو این 192.168.100.4

----------


## aliabad

سلام  
با تشکر از آقای گلادیاتور به خاطر اینهمه مطالب ارزشمند 
خواهشمندم در کنار جواب دادن به سوالات دوستان که  رفته رفته بیشتر میشود به بحث های آموزشی پربار خود با سرعت بیشتری ادامه دهید . امید است در قبال این زحمات به نتیجه مطلوب خود برسید

----------


## mostafa612003

واقعا دست مریزاد آقای گلادیاتور

----------


## amout

آقا گلادیاتور بحث تموم شده چون من حدود بیست روز پیش دیدم که تاپیک ها همین تعداد بود و شما دیگه ادامه ندادید 
می خواستم بدونم که آیا ادامه می دید یا نه ؟ 
با تشکر البته دستتون هم درد نکنه

----------


## cybercoder

گلادیاتور عزیز بسیار جالب بود.
دندون درد موقعی خیلی بد میشه که ندونی از دندونه

8 ماه پیش یک درد موهوم و خیلی مبهم داشتم

پزشک اول: سرطان مری
پزشک دوم: سرماخوردگی ساده
باز پزشک دوم: تب روده ( حصبه )
پزشک دوم: ناراحتی معده
پزشک دوم : افسردگی و ضعف اعصاب ( اینقدر پشت کامپیوتر نشین )
متخصص بیماری های عفونی: هیچیت نیست فقط مشکلات جوانی ...
متخصص فک : عکس از فکت بگیر

آخرش دندون پزشک:

دندون عقلت رو نمی بینیم تو دندونت کجاست؟  اون ته زیر لثه ها گیر کرده
یک طرف رو کشیدم

الان بالانس نیستم ولی 70درصد درد موهوم از بین رفته

به قول آقای پروین 50 درصد دیگشم اون یکی رو که کشیدم احتمالا از بین بره

این بود داستان دندون عقل من که هیچ ربطی به شبکه نداشت فقط 8 ماه از زندگی منو انداخت.

----------


## Gladiator

> می خواستم بدونم که آیا ادامه می دید یا نه ؟


این روزها فقط به شرلوک هلمز فکر میکنم .




> پزشک اول: سرطان مری
> پزشک دوم: سرماخوردگی ساده
> باز پزشک دوم: تب روده ( حصبه )
> پزشک دوم: ناراحتی معده
> پزشک دوم : افسردگی و ضعف اعصاب ( اینقدر پشت کامپیوتر نشین )
> متخصص بیماری های عفونی: هیچیت نیست فقط مشکلات جوانی ...
> متخصص فک : عکس از فکت بگیر
> 
> آخرش دندون پزشک:
> ...


اون روزهایی که من تصمیم گرفته بودم این تاپیک رو ایجاد کنم و ادامه بدم و تمامش کنم ، مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد ، درد دندون یکیش بود ولی دیگه گذشته ؛ شاید روزی دوباره از اول این تاپیک رو بازنویسی کنم ولی به روشی نو و بدون مباحث جانبی . اون روزها جو سایت بسیار دوستانه تر بود و ما دوستان خوب زیادی در این سایت داشتیم که امروز دیگه نداریم .

موفق باشید .

----------


## 84346181

با سلام 
من دنبال مطلبی در مورد سوییچ یا روتر می گردم آیا شما میتوانید من را کمک کنید.

----------


## mrdmnsh

سلام من دو تا pc  دارم و می خوام که با این دو تا یه شبکه داشته باشم
چی کار باید کنم؟؟؟

----------


## nasr

یه کابل کراس درست کن و بزن توی کارت شبکه هاشون
IP اونها را هم توی یه رنج بده

دیگه حله

----------


## bakhte

یعنی واقعا این بحث به همون روش اولیه نمی خواد ادامه پیدا کنه؟  :ناراحت:  
تو رو خدا گلادیاتور ، اوایل خیلی خوب پیش می رفت
هدف اولیه ات رو فراموش کردی؟
بازم دوستای خوب پیدا میکنی
ولی هدف دوستای خوب نبودن!!

----------


## arian_pro

سلام 
راستش این تاپیک منو خیره کرده ،،،، واقعا عالیه گلادیاتور جان قابل تحسین هستی 
ولی یه سوال چرا بحث و ادامه نمیدی نباید ولش کنی چون خیلی ها مثل برادرت مشتاق به یادگیری هستند و تو راهبر این مجموعه پس با یه  (( یا علی )) مجدد شروع کن 
                                        " که ما تشنه لبانه سر سودای قلم بر سر ایوان طلاییم "

----------


## Informatic

با سلام، میخواهم در مورد پیاده سازی شبکه های بی سیم و پروتکلها و دستگاههای مورد استفاده آن در WWAN, WLAN اطلاعات کاربردی داشته باشم.

----------


## habedijoo

سلام به همگی 

دست همگی دوستان از جمله آقای گلادیاتور درد نکنه . سوال و جوابهای خیلی جالبی مطرح شده . 

آقای گلادیاتور اگر امکان تمامی مطالب رو بصورت یه فایل WOrd یا PDF  بزارید روی سایت خیلی عالی میشه .

----------


## mnajafi

سلام دوستان عزیز 
از گلادیاتور عزیز بابت مطالبش ممنونم .اما یه خواهش از دوستان عزیز داشتم لطفا از طرح سوالات متفرقه توی تاپیک خودداری کنید.99 درصد سوالهاتون جوابش توی سایت خیلی واضح وروشن پاسخ داده شده.من پیشنهاد می کنم یه جمعبندی از مطالب مرتبط انجام بدیم تا ادامه مطلب راحتتر انجام بشه.




بابت این مثلا تذکر ببخشید

----------


## azadeh62_m

در مورد امنیت شبکه 7 دیواره آتش توضیح دهید

----------


## shi2552

دست همتون درد نکنه

----------


## calculator

salam
ye soal azatoon daram
man ye poroje daram rajebe network monitoring , ke tosh bayad ba estfade az ping kardan befahmam kodom az com ha be shabake vasl and kodom nistand, be zabane vb6 ham bayad bashe,
mitooni komakam koni???

----------


## NOROOZY

منتظر ادامه مباحث آقای گلادیاتور هستیم

----------


## 13delta

خوب به نظر من گلادیاتور مثل یک گلادیاتور خوب پیش رفت اما به علت حجم گسترده سوالات شاید زمان کافی برای این دروس خوبش نداشت . شاید هم به خاطر این بود که دوباره به 
Subnetting
بر میگشت و تمامی سوالات از اول دوباره برمیگشت. تا حدی که او ابتدا درس 
ِDHCP
را داد تا بتواند کمی سوالات کمتر شود شاید بهتر باشد اینگونه بگوییم که دوستان عزیز باید ریاضیاتشان را قویتر کنندو مثل من 1 نگیرند.   ;0

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

راستش دلم میخواست بهتر از این باشه ولی اینقدر مطالب پایه ایه که حوصله ندارم از اول شروع کنم ، ولی سعی میکنم در همین هفته یک مرور کلی داشته باشیم و بعد ادامه مطالب .

ضمنا از نظر لطف کلیه دوستان سپاسگزارم .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## Vahid Faraji

آقای Gladiator مرسی
امیدوارم این کارهای شما تداوم داشته باشد.

----------


## Vahid Faraji

سلام
آقای گلادیاتور از شما تشکر می کنم. امیدوارم این کارهای شما تداوم داشته باشد.

----------


## a-mohebbi

گلادیاتور ـ
مردی وا..
فکر نمیکردم راضی بشی
_________________________
خیلی خوشحالم

----------


## Hermion

سلام
میشه مباحث رو ادامه بدید
ممنون

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

بحث کلی این تاپیک باید پیرامون مقدمات ایجاد و مدیریت یک شبکه محلی باشه .

مواردی که مد نظر دارم :
1- معرفی شبکه و انواع اون
2- راه اندازی یک شبکه محلی به ساده ترین شکل
3- راه اندازی بعضی از سرویسها که موارد استفاده بیشتری دارند

----------


## Gladiator

این مطالب رو از پستهای قبلی خودم کپی کردم :

*شبکه کامپیوتری چیه ؟*

هر وقت حداقل 2 کامپیوتر رو به هم متصل کنیم ( به هر شکل ) یک شبکه کامپیوتری ایجاد کردیم . 

شبکه LAN چیه ؟

شبکه LAN یعنی Local Area Network و به معنی شبکه محلی یا داخلیه .

شبکه WAN چیه ؟

شبکه WAN به مجموع 2 یا چند شبکه LAN گفته میشه که به هم متصل هستند . ( به هر شکل ) . شایان ذکر است *اینترنت* هم در اصل یک شبکه WAN میباشد و در اصل *بزرگترین* شبکه WAN .

----------


## Gladiator

اساس کار ما بر پایه پروتوکل TCP/IP خواهد بود این پروتوکل امروزه بیشترین کاربرد و استفاده رو در شبکه های کامپیوتری داره :

*تنظیمات TCP/IP

*تنظیمات TCP/IP شامل :

*1. کلاس بندی کردن IP ها
2. ست کردن آی پی ها بر کارتهای شبکه ( به 2 روش استاتیک و دینامیک )
*

حالا اصلا این IP چیه ؟

آی پی در اصل یک عدد 32 بیتیه که به چهار نود 8 بیتی تقسیم شده . مثلا : 192.168.0.1

کار این IP چیه ؟

آی پی توی شبکه های TCP/IP آدرس کامپیوترهای موجود در شبکه میباشد . به این شکل که هر کامپیوتری با داشتن IP در یک شبکه اصل و نصب دار میشه یعنی خوار مادر پیدا میکنه .
حالا اگر حضرت عشق آی پی یه کامپیوتری رو توی شبکه ( حتی اینترنت ) داشته باشه میتونه بفهمه که این کامپیوتر کجاست .

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

سلام
بازکشت دوباره رو به شما تبریک می گم. اما قرار نشد برگردین و مطالب رو از اول تکرار کنید. لطفاً به بحث جالبتون ادامه بدین.

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

متاسفانه بحث شبکه همیشه از انواع شبکه شروع میشه و بعد یک بحث  بسیار عمیق در مرد کلاسهای شبکه (که تقریبا همه اش غی رضروری است)و بعد بحث در مورد لایه ها که هیچکس اخر ش از انها چیزی سر در نمی اوردو....در دانشگاها هم همینجوری است ودر اینجا .کی به اخرش میرسیم الله اعلم....خواهش میکنم که شما اقای گلادیاتور ابتدا اصل مطلب را بگوییم همون سر فصل هایی که شما در اول تاپیک  گفته ایدبا تشکر

----------


## hmdrf1

سلام 
چه جوری میشه بدون isa روی domain فقط به usrهای domain سرویس اینترنت داد یعنی وقتی در حالت this computer بیان بالا اینترنت نداشته باشه یا کسی که عضو domain نباشد و ip server داشته باشد نتواند با getway اینترنت بگیره می خوام از نرم افزار استفده نکنم

----------


## farhad_z23

واقعا ای ول دارید . دمتون گرم

----------


## farhad_z23

دوستان عزیز خواهشمند است با طرح سوالات بی مورد جناب گلادیاتور را از ادامه منصرف نکنید 
  متشکر م

----------


## meh_secure

ممنون از زحماتتون. همانطوری هم که جناب Inprise فرمودند اگه بشه مطالب بصورت PDF در بیاد واقعا عالی میشه.

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

> با سلام مجدد
> 
> لیست موارد مورد نظر اینجانب : ( در صورتی که چیزی به ذهنتون میرسه بگید تا اضافه کنم )
> 
> 1. نصب Windows 2000 Advanced Server
> 2. تنظیمات TCP/IP
> 3. نصب IIS و انجام تنظیمات مربوط به FTP , WEB  ( هاستینگ )
> 4. تنظیمات NAT , ROUTING , IP SECURITY
> 5. ایجاد Map Network Drive
> ...


تقریبا 10 ماه از مطرح شدن این تیتر مطرح شده اما.......به هر حال کاش اغاز کننده تاپیک حد اقل دلیل توقف ان را بیان میکردند مثلا میگفتند که استقبالی از ان نشد (که چنین نیست)یا...اگرچه من معتقدم که این تاپیک از همان اغاز از مسیر خود منحرف شد.البته امیدوارم دوستان  این صحبت مرا به حساب قدر نشناسی من نگذارند اما باید بگویم که ظاهرا تمام کسانی که به نوعی به این تاپیک دل بسته اند سر کارند...

----------


## mohsen1984

salam be dooste aziz      lotfan age mishe matalebe bishtari (علمی)baram beferest
montazeretam!!!!!!!!!!!!
doste to mohsen
mohsen_taghavi1984@yahoo.com

----------


## empoly

windows server 2003 چه فرقی فوکوله؟

----------


## Identifier

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserv...efeatures.mspx

http://www.pugh.co.uk/Products/micro...prise-2003.htm

----------


## hghyami

> سلام 
> چه جوری میشه بدون isa روی domain فقط به usrهای domain سرویس اینترنت داد یعنی وقتی در حالت this computer بیان بالا اینترنت نداشته باشه یا کسی که عضو domain نباشد و ip server داشته باشد نتواند با getway اینترنت بگیره می خوام از نرم افزار استفده نکنم


حتما لازم نیست که ISA برای این کار داشته باشید . فقط یک چیز این داستان This Computer چی هست اگر من هم بدونم جالب میشه. وقتی Routing and Remote Access رو نصب میکنی اونجا می تونی تعیین کنی که توضیح داره اگر مایل بودی اینجا پست می کنم ولی نه به فارسی

----------


## minooei

یه ebookدر مورد شبکه

----------


## MARAL1366

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اگر ممکنه چند نوع تجارت الکترونیک را به من با مثال بگویید؟
یا سایتی در این زمینه به من معرفی کنید.
تجارتهایی مثل 
COSTOMER TO COSTOMER
BUSINESS TO BUSINESS
غیر از این دو تا 
ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اگر ممکنه چند نوع تجارت الکترونیک را به من با مثال بگویید؟
> یا سایتی در این زمینه به من معرفی کنید.
> تجارتهایی مثل 
> COSTOMER TO COSTOMER
> BUSINESS TO BUSINESS
> غیر از این دو تا 
> ممنون


B2C)BUSINESS TO CONSUMER ) فروشنده و مصرف کننده
C2B )CONSUMER TO BUSINESS ) مصرف کننده با فروشنده
B2A)BUSINESS TO ADMINISTRATION ) فروشنده با اداره
C2A)CONSUMER TO ADMINISTRATION ) مصرف کننده با اداره

در مورد مثال هم فکر کنم از اسمشون واضح باشه در هر حال اگر موردی بود مطرح بفرمایید .

موفق باشید

----------


## MARAL1366

از جوابی که دادی ممنون
ولی چند نمونه دیگه غیر از اینها لطف کنید برایم اگه میشه با مثال بگویید؟
مرسی

----------


## Identifier

در حالت معمول E-Buissnes به چهار دسته به شکل زیر تقسیم میشن :

 

business-to-consumer; business-to-business; business-to-public administration; consumer-to-public administration

پیشنهاد میکنم برای اطلاعات بیشتر حتما به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید تعاریف e-Buissnes با ارائه مثال ها و راهکار های متفاوت مطرح شده .

http://www.cheshirehenbury.com/ebusiness/index.html

موفق باشید

----------


## rahimi57

سلام بر دوستان عزیز
یه سوال داشتم طریقه ایجاد شبکه بصورتdomain چطوری هست لطفا راعنمایی فرمایید
یه سوال دیگر طیقه کنترل کامپیوتر های دیگر شبکه به چه صورت می باشد 
با تشکر از دوستان عزیز

----------


## golfroosh

با سلام 
دوست عزیز من می خواستم بطورکامل شبکه و نصب آن را یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم ازکجا شروع کنم لطفا مراراهنمائی کنید ضمنا من دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم . با تشکر
inh10000@yahoo.com

----------


## Identifier

> با سلام 
> دوست عزیز من می خواستم بطورکامل شبکه و نصب آن را یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم ازکجا شروع کنم لطفا مراراهنمائی کنید ضمنا من دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم . با تشکر


یکی از راه های یاد گیری اینه که اول یک مقدار از تئوری شبکه بخونی و TCP/IP و انواع شبکه ها و کاربردشون رو خوب یاد بگیری کتاب هایی مثل شبکه ترجمه احسان ملکیان برای تئوری بد نیست .

بعد باید شبکه هایی رو که میبینی مورد بررسی قرار دهی و ببینی ار چه اجزایی تشکیل شده و با سرویس های شبکه آشنا بشی و کاربرد هر کدوم را بدونی  این آشنایی با بررسی کردن این فروم ها هم میتونی بدست بیاری.

مرحله بعدی باید سعی کنی یک لابراتوار برای آزمایش و راه اندازی مواردی که بدست آوردی پیدا کنی و یا ایجاد کنی ترجیحا اگر در شرایط کاری قرار بگیزی خیلی بهتره . 

البته شاید تمامی موارد در دسترست نباشه اما موردی نداره مطمئن باش کم کم برات موقعیتش ایجاد میشه

بعد هم هر جایی به سؤال برخورد کردید اول یک جستجو در فرم بکنید بعد در صورت پیدا نکردن جواب سؤالتان رو مطرح کنید .

پاینده و پیروز باشید

----------


## vahdani_d

در مورد نرم افزار کش 1- چی هست ؟؟ 2-کارش چیه 3-کجا کارایی داره

----------


## vahdani_d

آقای Gladiator میشه در مورد    Subnet Mask    بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟؟

----------


## roya sefid

سلام 
من رویای سفید هستم می خواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه ویروس winfile را بدون استفاده از 
آنتی ویروس از بین برد 
ویروسی که از طریق شبکه اینترنت وارد سیستم ها می شود و فایلهای با پسوند exe را تولید میکند
باتشکر 
                                   رویای سفید

----------


## aLiReZa hOsSeInI

مثلا من می خوام 16 کلاینت را با یه سرور شبکه کنم اونم با رنج 10.0.0.0 میشه یه کمی برام توضیح بدید.

----------


## vahdani_d

میخواستم بدونم اگه چند تا کامپیوتر رو که شبکه هستند به وسیله یک سرویس دایل آپ به اینتر نت وصل کنیم آیا سرعتی که با  دایل آپ میگیریم بین کامپیوترها تقسیم میشه یا نه ؟؟

----------


## danger_boy_sh

> میخواستم بدونم اگه چند تا کامپیوتر رو که شبکه هستند به وسیله یک سرویس دایل آپ به اینتر نت وصل کنیم آیا سرعتی که با  دایل آپ میگیریم بین کامپیوترها تقسیم میشه یا نه ؟؟


100% سرعت شما و پهنای باند شما بین کلاینت ها تقسیم می شود.

----------


## danger_boy_sh

> مثلا من می خوام 16 کلاینت را با یه سرور شبکه کنم اونم با رنج 10.0.0.0 میشه یه کمی برام توضیح بدید.


شما فقط در صورتی می نوانید از رنج 10.0.0.0 استفاده کنید که شبکه شما یک شبکه private باشد.

----------


## Identifier

> در مورد نرم افزار کش 1- چی هست ؟؟ 2-کارش چیه 3-کجا کارایی داره





> : یک کاربرد Proxy Server ها ، همان به اشتراک گذاشتن یک خط اینترنت برای چند کاربر است که باعث کاهش هزینه و کنترل کاربران و همچنین ایجاد امنیت بیشتر می شود . 
> :flower: کاربرد دوم Proxy Serverها ، در سایتهای اینترنتی به عنوان Firewall می باشد .
> :flower: کاربرد سوم که امروزه از آن بسیار استفاده می شود ، Caching اطلاعات است . با توجه به گران بودن هزینه استفاده از اینترنت و محدود بودن پهنای باند ارتباطی برای ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات ، معمولا" نمی توان به اطلاعات مورد نظر در زمان کم و با سرعت مطلوب دست یافت . امکان Caching اطلاعات ، برای کمک به رفع این مشکل در نظر گرفته شده است . Proxy Server ، سایتهایی را که بیشتر به آنها مراجعه می شود را دریک حافظه جداگانه نگاه می دارد. به این ترتیب برای مراجعه مجدد به آنها نیازی به ارتباط از طریق اینترنت نیست بلکه به همان حافظه مخصوص رجوع خواهد شد .
> 
> این امر باعث می گردد از یک طرف زمان دسترسی به اطلاعات کمتر شده و از سوی دیگر چون اطلاعات از اینترنت دریافت نمی شود ، پهنای باند محدود موجود با اطلاعات تکراری اشغال نشود . بخصوص آنکه معمولا" تغییرات در یک Website محدود به یک یا دو صفحه می باشد و گرفتن اطلاعات از اینترنت بدون Caching به معنای گرفتن کل سایت می باشد حال آنکه با استفاده از Proxy Server و امکان Caching اطلاعات ، میتوان تنها صفحات تغییر کرده را دریافت کرد .


موفق باشید.

----------


## vahdani_d

> 100% سرعت شما و پهنای باند شما بین کلاینت ها تقسیم می شود.


 با تشکر از جواب شما مثلا اگر سرعت 20 دریافت میکنند این 20 بین 5 نفر تقسیم میشود  که می شود 4 ویا هرکدام جداگانه 20 را دریافت میکنند .

----------


## Identifier

> با تشکر از جواب شما مثلا اگر سرعت 20 دریافت میکنند این 20 بین 5 نفر تقسیم میشود  که می شود 4 ویا هرکدام جداگانه 20 را دریافت میکنند .


در همه شرایط یکسان نیست بلکه بستگی به resident گرفته شده از سیستم دارد. اما شما میتونید با نرم افزارها bandwidth manager این هماهنگی را به وجود آورید.موفق باشید

----------


## mehdisat2003

دستت درد نکونه فیز بردیم

----------


## iparmoz

سلام دوستان من تازه وارد هستم و تمام این تایپیک را خواندم خیلی جالب و کاری بود و کمال استفاده را از آن بردم . آقای گلادیاتور از شما بابت این زحمات کمال تشکر فراوان را نیز دارم. اما کماکان منتظر ادامه این آموزش می باشم . خواهشمندم دوباره آموزش را راه اندازی کنید. از دیگر دوستان هم میخواهم فقط سئوالاتی که در مورد مبحثهای در حال آموزش می باشد را بپرسند.
اگر وارد هستید پس نیازی به ادامه ندارید زیرا سئوالات شما ابتدا افراد را از مبحث دور می کند و سپس آموزش دهنده را .

----------


## majid325

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستانی که در این تایپیک زحمت میکشن.(به خصوص گلادیاتور عزیز)

من 2تا pc را از طریق هاب به هم متصل کردم pc1 دارایxp است و pc2 دارای win2003 در pc2 یک دومین درست کردم....ولی----سئوال1- در اکتیو دایرکتوری نمیتوانم user جدید تعریف بکنم-----سئوال2-با  pc1 میتوانم به صورت remote desktop به pc2 متصل شوم ولی با pc2 نمیتوانم به صورت remote desktop به pc1 متصل شوم----درnetwork places هم هر 2 pc را میبینم.
(در ضمن من خیلی مبتدی هستم)
                                                                                                  با تشکر

----------


## vahdani_d

سلام 
من جدیدا یک کافی نت راه اندازی کردم و مستقیم از isp از طریق کابل شبکه سرویس گرفتم 

              میخواستم بدونم چه مواردی رو برای امنیت چه برای سیستم های خودم و چه برای isp  باید رعایت کنم تا با مشکل روبرو نشم .

در ضمن من از چه نرم افزاری برای ارتباط با سیستم هام استفاده کنم چه از نظر هزینه مصرفی کاربران چه در اختیار گرفتن تمام اختیارات مربوت به یک سیستم ازکجا میتونم تهیه کنم و قیمت این نرم افزار چنده و همچنین میشه از طریق اینتر نت اونو دانلود کرد یا نه

----------


## Identifier

> میخواستم بدونم چه مواردی رو برای امنیت چه برای سیستم های خودم و چه برای isp باید رعایت کنم تا با مشکل روبرو نشم .


1- حتما سرویس پک مربوط به سرور و کلاینت ها را نصب نمایید .
2- سیستم عامل ها را حتی الامکان به روز نگه دارید.
2- آنتی ویروس به روز بر روی کامپیوتر ها نصب شود (ترجیحا Nod32)
3- روی سرور Firewall مناسبی نصب کنید و Packet های غیر لزوم را Drop کنید (معمولا فایروال ها پیش فرض های در این مورد دارند).
4- حتی المکان از سرور برای Web Surfing استفاده نکنید.
5- چنانچه میخواهید خیلی حساب شده عمل کنید از نرم افزار های  BandWidth Managementنیز استفاده کنید.
6- برای افزایش راندامان شبکه میتونید  زا Cache Server نیز استفاده کنید.
7- سرویس ها را متناسب با توان سیستم راه اندازی کنید.

اما بسیاری از ISP ها خیلی از موارد فوق را رعایت نمی کنند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## somayeh2

درباره پروتکل ftp هم صحبت کنید

----------


## Identifier

> درباره پروتکل ftp هم صحبت کنید


FTP و یا File Transfer Protocol که در RFC-959 تعریف شده ، بر پایه TCP/IP بوده؛ این پروتکل در سطح Applicatoin Layer است و پورت های رزور شده آن 20 , 21 TCP می باشد.
FTP برای کنترل اتصالات از پروتکل Telnet نیز استفاده می کند . کاربرد این پروتکل برای ردو بدل فایل فی مابین کلاینت و سرور است.
برای اطلاعات کاملتر و آشنایی با ساختار این پروتکل میتونید RFC مبربوطه را مطالعه بفرمایید .

موفق باشید.

----------


## LoveGameDesign110

با سلام
اگه بخوایم تصاویر مستقیم دوربین های نگهبانی رو لحظه ب لحظه به یک یا چند شخص خاص از طریق شبکه بفرستیم ، چه چیزهایی نیازمندیم(نه که اصلا ندونم، ولی تجربیات و علم علمای شبکه لازمه) 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید (هر نوع منبع، مقاله، کتاب .....)
ممنون

----------


## LoveGameDesign110

با سلام
اگه بخوایم تصاویر مستقیم دوربین های نگهبانی رو لحظه ب لحظه به یک یا چند شخص خاص از طریق شبکه بفرستیم ، چه چیزهایی نیازمندیم(نه که اصلا ندونم، ولی تجربیات و علم علمای شبکه لازمه) 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید (هر نوع منبع، مقاله، کتاب .....)
ممنون

----------


## Identifier

> اگه بخوایم تصاویر مستقیم دوربین های نگهبانی رو لحظه ب لحظه به یک یا چند شخص خاص از طریق شبکه بفرستیم ، چه چیزهایی نیازمندیم


اگر دوربین شما IPCamera باشه خود دوربین ها این قابلیت رو دارند قبلا در تاپیک زیر در مورد اون بحث شده :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ight=ip+camera
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ight=ip+camera

موفق باشید.

----------


## mohmohsalam

سلام خسته نباشی 
من می خواستم نحوه راه اندازی شبکه هارد لس رو برام توضیح بدین اگر ممکنه یک کتاب معرفی کنین که در این مورد توضیح داده باشه 
موفق باشید

----------


## Identifier

یکی از ساده ترین روش ها استفاده از WTware است.

Windows Terminal Services Client for diskless computer network boot.

----------


## shakiba2211

*با سلام
من نرم افزار NTtacplus رو لازم دارم کسی میتونه لینکشو بهم بده.
shakiba2211@gmail.com*

----------


## mary81

مي خوام در WINDOWS SERVER 2003 ،  كاربرهاي مختلف تعريف كنم

كمكم كنيد

----------


## vahdani_d

سلام منظورتون چیه یعنی یوزر میخواین تعریف کنید ؟؟؟ اگه اینه که مثل تعریف ویندوز ایکس پی میمونه اگه چیزی غیر اینو میگین بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## keivan1000

سلام دوستان 
ip کلاس D جزو  ip هایی هست که برای broadcasting  یا چند رسانه ها استفاده می شه .مثلا وقتی که اخبار رو از اینترنت می بینید از ip های گروه D  استفاده شده. :تشویق:  یا کنفرانسهای راه دور که عده زیادی از یک محل اطلاعات می گیرن.موفق باشید

----------


## az-navaei

با اشتیاق تمام 17 صفحه رو خوندم ولی خب دوستان رعایت نکردند و جاده خاکی رفتند (سوالاتتون را در  تاپیک های جدید میپرسیدید).

حیف شد که مبحث اصلی ادامه پیدا نکرد. *گلادیاتور از شما متشکرم* مطالبتون خیلی مفید بود.

با امید ادامه یافتن آموزش .....

----------


## yakuza1

آقای *گلادیاتور داداش ما خیلی دوست داریم از علمتون استفاده کنیم 
خوشحال میشیم آموزشو شروع کلید دوباره
مرسی
*

----------


## yakuza1

قای *گلادیاتور داداش ما خیلی دوست داریم از علمتون استفاده کنیم 
خوشحال میشیم آموزشو شروع کنید دوباره
مرسی
*

----------


## cybercoder

ایشون 4 ساله که تو این سایت لاگین نکرده!

----------


## yakuza1

[سلام
خواستم  ازت تشکر کنم بابت آموزش شبکه  خیلی حال کردم باهات به خدا
امیدوارم هر جا   هستی موفق باشی

----------


## mrshcom

من شخصا شبکه های کابلی رو بیشتر دوست دارم .

چون اولا دنگ و فنگ نداره ثانيا كفر آدمو در نمياره........ ! :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hadi112

سلام 
من تازه عضو این سایت شدم و ترم اول دانشگاه در رشته ی IT هستم اولا خواستم تااز گلادیاتور بابت این مطالب تشکر کنم ثانیا می خواستم شغل کلادیاتور رو بدونم چون ایشون اطلاعات زیادی د رمورد شبکه دارند 
میخواستم آبنده ی شغلی خودم رو بدونم

----------

